
Firefox Send lets you share 1GB files with no strings attached - nickcw
https://www.cnet.com/news/firefox-send-lets-you-share-1gb-files-no-strings-attached/
======
mtmail
On the frontpage with almost 300 comments
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19367850](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19367850)

